# Rack spacing for smoking fish



## wineyarders (Oct 29, 2013)

Greetings, I'm pretty new to the forum so let me start off by saying hi and thank you for the great information here. I would like to increase the cooking capacity for smoked fish of a cookshack smartsmoker, which is currently set up for 5 racks that are approximately 18 in square with about 5 inches separation between racks.  I'm considering adding an additional rack between each level to double the capacity, and was hoping some folks here could weigh in on whether this could cause issues for smoke exposure and heat distribution. I'm in the process of putting a 3 inch fan in the unit to improve circulation, but if anyone has thought on whether this is a godd/bad/terrible it would be greatly appreciated,

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2013)

I see no issues with leaving 2" of space above, below, between pieces and between the fish and the walls. give or take a 1/2"...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 29, 2013)

My grandmas old fish smoker had racks that were packed that close together. Smoked fish great.


----------



## wineyarders (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the feedback guys. I'll give it a try.


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't see the need for the fan, and it could dramatically change how the smoker works.

I will assume you are only smoking one kind of fish at a time?

I wouldn't want my salmon dripping strong tasting juices on a milder fish placed below?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

